#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Btech Graduates preferred over Mtech? The Big Question

## Engineering_Updates

One can consider it cynical but the reported facts clear the reason behind the antagonistic approach of the companies towards Mtech graduates for placement. 

Most Mtech graduates prefer roles in product development and research. However, many companies in India do not have these roles. BE and BTechs are preferred not only because they are engineers, but also because they have great analytical and problem solving skills. For every group of 10 BTech students, only 1 MTech graduate is hired, in most companies.

Many companies these days are hiring based on needs. While most BTech graduates are hired for various roles such as coordination, project planning and working in the supply chain etc., MEs or MTechs are hired for specialized roles in Research & Design. On the other hand, institutes hold the view that companies hire dual-degree holders and BTechs graduates because of the low demand for R&D in major companies.

Most engineering colleges across India are fighting a new phenomenon: difficulty in placing students with a masters degree. Many companies prefer graduates with a bachelors degree because they can be easily moulded and can be hired for a lot less.The problem is not confined to not only  premier institutions like IITs but also tier-II institutions who are finding it hard to place their senior students. These days, most of the employers hold the view that a post-graduate candidate has nothing new to offer in terms of knowledge. Nowadays work experience carries far more weightage than educational qualifications.
Quite a few consultancies in India hire hundreds of BTech engineers, but none with a masters degree. Up to an extent, the structure of Indian companies is somewhat responsible for this problem. This reluctance is then witnessed at annual placements in various colleges.

The placement officers from a leading engineering colleges in Bangalore, predict that like the previous year, this year too, around 40% of MTech students will have to search for jobs outside the annual college placements.However, it is difficult to place post-graduate students from streams such as quality engineering, management and space engineering. Due to the fact that these programs are pursued by a less number of students, not many companies target these students.At Manipal University, placement officers witnessed the same problem. While post-graduate students from computer science or electronics were given plenty of opportunities, the demand for civil engineers and environmental engineers remained low. In some branches and for some subjects, placements are as low as 40 percent, while for some other branches it is over 90 percent.









  Similar Threads: IIT JEE Entrance Exam - What about Study Material that Students Preferred Scholarships for btech/mtech students in india Industrial training for btech, mtech, mca, bca 2013/2014 students in Noida Which college should be preferred LNMIIT or JIIT ?? for admission in 2012 Engineering Softwares for Btech & Mtech Students

----------


## cool.taniya

i believe the story is same across India!

----------

